# Quick band cutting jig



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

For me, cutting bands is a necessary evil, a chore. Anything I can do to speed up the process is fine by me. Just bought some 1/2" and 3/4" aluminum flat bar to use as a template. Just need to add 5/8". Took a piece of the 3/4 and attached it to the edge of some scrap pine. Butt everything against it and cut away. I can now have a bandset ready to go in less than 30 seconds. Simple but works perfectly.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Simply genius! Great idea. I’m one of the weird ones.....I absolutely love cutting bands. And I gotta cut it a little different every single time just to try and improve them a little. Again...I’m weird


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Excewllent. Oddly, I am w/ Island Made - cutting bands is relaxing.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Tobor8Man said:


> Excewllent. Oddly, I am w/ Island Made - cutting bands is relaxing.


Y'all are weird!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Island made said:


> Simply genius! Great idea. I'm one of the weird ones.....I absolutely love cutting bands. And I gotta cut it a little different every single time just to try and improve them a little. Again...I'm weird


I am with Shane and Tobor8man. I love making sets and exploring options... My favorite is Bone's from SSC... but this is awesome.

Simple and genius design.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

1



StringSlap said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> > Excewllent. Oddly, I am w/ Island Made - cutting bands is relaxing.
> ...


I prefer to refer to myself as idiosyncratic. But weird is equally accurate.


----------

